# Image display LCD not working



## skyisthelimit (Feb 22, 2014)

Canon Rebel T3i:
The camera functions fine. I can look through the image guide window and take shots. But nothing displays on the LCD screen. When I switch to play mode the screen stays blank. Did I accidentally change some settings? or something not right with the LCD display. 
The camera is like new, hardly used, we bought brand new about a year and half ago.
Any suggestions.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 22, 2014)

try factory reset pg 176 in your manual

View attachment 67266


----------



## skyisthelimit (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. But there is absolutely no display, the screen stays blank all through...I cannot reset because nothing gets displayed on screen, is there any other way to reset?


----------



## 71M (Feb 22, 2014)

Check the battery is charged up enough.


----------



## RoyalCaptures (Feb 22, 2014)

skyisthelimit said:


> Canon Rebel T3i:
> The camera functions fine. I can look through the image guide window and take shots. But nothing displays on the LCD screen. When I switch to play mode the screen stays blank. Did I accidentally change some settings? or something not right with the LCD display.
> The camera is like new, hardly used, we bought brand new about a year and half ago.
> Any suggestions.



Hey man, i had the same problem with my T3i except it wasn't as bad, i just had red lines. Try turning it off for a few hours then back on, that's what fixed mine.


----------



## tecboy (Feb 22, 2014)

Try to update the firmware. 

Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T3i 18-55mm IS II Lens Kit


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 23, 2014)

At the risk of an "is it plugged in" question: You did try hitting the "display" button to cycle through display modes, yes?

Could be a lose connection. Also not sure what would happen if the "face proximity" sensor had something on it.


----------



## Dao (Feb 23, 2014)

Take a look at this and see if that can help you to reset your camera

How to "reboot" your Canon DSLR - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## cathyhill (Apr 3, 2014)

skyisthelimit said:


> Canon Rebel T3i:
> The camera functions fine. I can look through the image guide window and take shots. But nothing image displays on the LCD screen. When I switch to play mode the screen stays blank. Did I accidentally change some settings? or something not right with the LCD display.
> The camera is like new, hardly used, we bought brand new about a year and half ago.
> Any suggestions.



If the LCD screen and battery are both in good condition, then you may check this post for other possible reasons.:blushing:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/294496-canon-t4i-how-do-i-get-lcd-screen-appear.html

By the way, apart from the image, can you see the menu function in the screen?


----------

